# GTA 5 on SNES!



## mon0 (Sep 24, 2013)

Remove the dust from your SNES...
Grand Theft Auto 5 is coming!



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SOURCE:* http://nforush.net/forum/offtopic/gta-5-on-snes-16bit-trailer/


----------



## yusuo (Sep 24, 2013)

If this was real I would definitely give this a go


----------



## mon0 (Sep 24, 2013)

Absolutely hehe. Well done vid by Machinima. Felt like spreading it.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 24, 2013)

It's not actually coming, they just remade the video, so I've moved this to the general discussion section (as demakes are pretty popular).


----------



## Vengenceonu (Sep 24, 2013)

Rydian said:


> It's not actually coming, they just remade the video, so I've moved this to the general discussion section (as demakes are pretty popular).


 
you shoulda moved it to the 'who gives a 16-bit fuck' section.


----------



## mon0 (Sep 24, 2013)

Don´t be so serious Vengenceonu. Smile!


----------



## Vengenceonu (Sep 24, 2013)

mon0 said:


> Don´t be so serious Vengenceonu. Smile!


 
You mean like this?


----------



## mon0 (Sep 24, 2013)

yes! i knew you can do it.


----------



## NfoMonster (Sep 24, 2013)

yusuo said:


> If this was real I would definitely give this a go


 
likewise !


----------



## Gahars (Sep 24, 2013)

On the Super Nintendo? Okay, now I know this is fake.

Only Blast Processing™ could handle a game like this.


----------



## mon0 (Sep 24, 2013)

Sorry. Did you really think it was coming? Come on...


----------



## Veho (Sep 24, 2013)

mon0 said:


> Sorry. Did you really think it was coming? Come on...


Similar things have happened before


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 24, 2013)

Why did I get my hopes up that this would be real?


----------



## sandytf (Sep 24, 2013)

> Similar things have happened before


 
Final Fantasy VII was ported to the NES.


----------



## GameWinner (Sep 24, 2013)

It's on SNES but not Wii U!? Get it together Nintendon't!


----------



## mon0 (Sep 24, 2013)

sandytf said:


> Final Fantasy VII was ported to the NES.


 

Nice. i missed that fact somehow. But well then maybe there is reason for keeping our hopes up.
Lets create a petition for it. SNES port of GTA 5. I´m up for that ;P


----------

